# New OnRoad Track in Taylor MI - Twisted RC



## MillerM (Jan 6, 2015)

New OnRoad Track in Taylor - Twisted RC 
On-Road racing on Sunday at Noon!


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*twistedrc*

yep stop in and take some laps fun track and get your racing needs


----------



## wilk30 (Dec 26, 2005)

*New track*

CAN SOMEONE TELL ME THE ADDRESS TO THE NEW TRACK THANKS:wave:


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*address*

wilke here ya go 25801 northline commerce suit d taylor 48180 hope that helps hes got a medium sign in the window Twisted Hobbies Raceway


----------



## wilk30 (Dec 26, 2005)

*stories*

THANKS 3 TIME DO YOU KNOW THEIR HOURS:wave:


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*track*

LOL its actually 4 times and I will find out for u
fri night on road at 7:00
tue at 7:00 off road 
sun at 12:00 off road 
all the rest of the days are practice from 12-9


----------



## wilk30 (Dec 26, 2005)

*ok*

SORRY 3 TIME+1 THANKS DO YOU KNOW IF THEY WILL TRY SOME OVAL:tongue:


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*racing*

:wave: there was some talk about oval racing , and not sure what is going on with that at this time


----------



## MillerM (Jan 6, 2015)

*OnRoad Racing Cancelled at Twisted RC*

Due to the low turn out of on road guys Bobby has cancelled the on road racing program. I will talk to him this week to get some on road practice time set up. On Road guys need to visit the Twisted RC facebook page and ask for on road racing time.


----------

